# Kestral Meters



## Jester896 (Aug 15, 2017)

I have had my 4500NV for close to 5 years.  I normally remove the batteries when I am not using it.  I put a fresh set of Duracells in it the first of June.  I knew I was going to use it again shortly and left the batteries in it, put it in it's Pelican case and dropped it in my back pack.  My pack is stored inside. 

Well I pulled it out a week or so ago to use it again and it wouldn't come on.  I opened the battery compartment and to my surprise the batteries had leaked all inside of it.

I contacted Kestral and very quickly received a reply.  I was told the 4000 series had been discontinued for this very reason.  They were very informative on the options that I had.  They gave me a code to use at checkout for when I purchased a new meter.  It allowed a 5% corrosion discount.  They guided me to the meter trade in form to return my old meter within 30 days and the form said my meter had a $61.00 value.  When they receive my old meter back they will credit the card I used to purchase the new one.  Shipping on the new meter was free.

It seems the batteries rest right on the circuit board in the 4500 series and this was a recurring problem and the reason that series was discontinued.  The 5000 series only uses 1 AA battery and it is sealed away from the electronics in the meter.

if you have a 4000 series meter make sure you pull the batteries right after use for storage.

A+ for me with Kestral


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 21, 2017)

Update...got the $61.00 trade in refund today credited to my card I used to purchase the new meter...now if the new meter would come ...pretty prompt


----------

